#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-16
<Lancelot> hi everyone
<valorie> hi again, Lancelot
<Lancelot> valorie: howdy
<Lancelot> what's up?
<valorie> not a whole lot
<valorie> recovering from a truly icky cold
<Lancelot> well at least you're recovering
<valorie> finishing listening to sessions from UDS last week
<valorie> in Budapest
<Lancelot> UDS?
<valorie> ubuntu developer summit
<valorie> they hold it once per cycle
<Lancelot> I see
<valorie> I went last time, to Orlando Florida
<Lancelot> i decided to put ubuntu server in a VM
<Lancelot> and I'm failing horribly at it
<valorie> but wasn't sponsored this time
<valorie> I've only set up a VM one time for testing purposes
<valorie> so I'm not the best person to ask
<Lancelot> hmm
<valorie> try #ubuntu ?
<Lancelot> I'm figuring it out bit by bit
<Lancelot> need to pick up a book on the shell
<MarkDude> Does Wa Team get books from Oreilly?
<MarkDude> They are good about sending books- Or will be getting some
<MarkDude> OR
<valorie> I've not heard about any
<valorie> review copies, you mean?
<Lancelot> good idea
<Lancelot> might be useful
<Lancelot> perhaps they would offer a discount to a LUG
<valorie> perhaps GSLUG is hooked up
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> and salt might be asleep
<valorie> he'd know
<Salt> hmm
<Salt> sleep?
<Salt> no, we don't do the o'reilly review
<Salt> s
<Salt> i wouldn't mind setting it up
<valorie> sleep is a unix command
<valorie> also, something some humans do nightly
<Lancelot> yup
<Lancelot> most do anyhow
<valorie> Salt is a bit of an.. outlier
<Lancelot> I see
 * valorie goes off to do some laundry
<MarkDude> Sorry got distracted
<MarkDude> They will send free books as well as discounts
<MarkDude> It is harder to get new books, but they will give some- depepnding on the group
<MarkDude> getting Ebooks and books that have been out for a while is hella easy
<Lancelot> hmm
<MarkDude> i have an HTML5 book they gave GidgetKitchen a while ago- actually a good read
<MarkDude> A good way to keep them happy is do reviews
<Lancelot> not a bad idea
<MarkDude> Your area of interest limits the idea of negative reviews
<Lancelot> how so?
<MarkDude>   
<MarkDude> They have books you can learn with
<MarkDude> its not subjective, the author of the html 5
<MarkDude> book has humor  he put into it- if you did not like the humor inthe book- go ahead and review it  that  way- you will still learn, and they are happy for a review
<MarkDude> It gets publicity- whether or not someone caresabout interjected humor- they are  usually after the subject matter
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-17
<Lancelot> is anyone here familiar with internet security?
<Lancelot> or do network stuff?
<MarkDude> Nope
<MarkDude> I just added a page to the wiki
<MarkDude> For a requesting books
<MarkDude> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WashingtonTeam/BookRequests
<valorie> hey MarkDude - drop a note to the list about it
<MarkDude> Will do valorie 
<MarkDude> Do you know if anyone asked for the Art of Community book?
<valorie> I should buy it
<valorie> want to read it
<MarkDude> Each local team gets one free copy
<MarkDude> http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/08/21/free-art-of-community-book-for-approved-ubuntu-loco-teams/
<MarkDude> Ok the free copies of AoC are no longer available
<MarkDude> but it can still be downloaded for free
 * MarkDude just sent to ML regarding book request
<seattlegaucho> who has the URL for the FB page?
<seattlegaucho> MarkDude: how come the US is singled out and no e-book?
<MarkDude> That was from 2009
<MarkDude> Jono just told me it is no longer available
<MarkDude> bu the did pointou the free download
<MarkDude> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=247161226415
<MarkDude> and >> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.us.wa
<MarkDude> we gots two of them
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-05-18
<valorie> maybe I can get it for my Kindle?
<valorie> I don't like reading on the puter
<valorie> 20 pages or so is my limit
<valorie> nope, 14.39 kindle version
<valorie> he can't sign that, so I'm not buying it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> we're not approved, but maybe this year we'll draw enough members to make a go of it!
<MarkDude> Still a user group
<MarkDude> Oreilly does not have Ubuntu rules
<MarkDude> more than 7 people
<MarkDude> and a site or two
<MarkDude> ttyl
<valorie> cool
<_Platypus_> Hello fellow Washingtonians.
<valorie> hi platypus!
<_Platypus_> Nice to find others who know this state to discuss OS's with. 
<valorie> are you new to the state, or ubuntu?
<_Platypus_> Been in the Kennewick area for around 20 years, but a relative noob to Ubuntu. Know most of the basics, but still a lot of ground to cover....part of the fun though, isn't it? :)
<valorie> indeed!
<valorie> my cousin lives in your area, and I get down there every year or two
<valorie> overdue for a trip over
<valorie> I live south of Seattle
<_Platypus_> Not missing much. This place is about dull. I'd much rather be in your neck of the woods. 
<valorie> heh
<valorie> nice summer weather, though
<valorie> and I like my cousin
<_Platypus_> Worst part about the summers here is it causes your machine to overheat quickly. Had an old desktop I had to use two extra fans on because it kept shutting down.
<valorie> yikes
<_Platypus_> Anyway, I have to run, but I will be back at some point. You have a great night, and hopefully we'll chatter again soon. 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-14
<valorie> bkerensa: isn't your session supposed to be happening now?
<valorie> I'm in community2 and nothing is happnin'
 * MarkDude is hoping its a SMOOTH session with no drama happening
<MarkDude> Willing to bet its all happy :)
<MarkDude> Or at least nice tone- the Design Blog post covered my main concerns
<MarkDude> Willing to be the metrics will be very good 
<MarkDude> bet
<bkerensa> valorie: session for website is starting soon
<valorie> anybody going to attend http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21835/community-1305-enabling-local-subteams/ tomorrow?
<bkerensa> I will try
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> not sure i can drag myself out of bed for two days in a row
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-15
<MarkDude> valorie: when you get a chance- I would like to get some thoughts from you
<MarkDude> I saw quote about all of the community over -reacting
<MarkDude> I did- others did - you did NOT
<bkerensa> well not all of the community
<MarkDude> You were fair- and I DONT like the idea of you being painted by the same brush as others
<bkerensa> just those who over-react
<bkerensa> it was kind of vague as to who that was
<MarkDude> The way it was worded was wrong
<bkerensa> but I think it was discounting everyone involved in the discussion
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> it was
<bkerensa> It was like a.... If you are concerned then you are over-reacting so stop it
<bkerensa> if nobody was concerned
<bkerensa> well thats not healthy
<bkerensa> concern is a form of health check for the community
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> And without me having official memebrship
<MarkDude> The fact others were spoke to
<bkerensa> aye
<MarkDude> And I was NOT- speaks volumes, IMHO
<MarkDude> Again, this dialog looks like it can be a bridge
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Heh at a session earlier today I said membership is often put on a pedestal
<bkerensa> and pointed out how many people dont have membership and dont want it and still are rockstars in the community
<MarkDude> Either the stuff they said is true, and solutions will sort out
<bkerensa> nathwill and cody smith
<bkerensa> finn
<bkerensa> all great work they have done
<MarkDude> Or their words are a foot or two in mouth
 * MarkDude is betting on bridge
<MarkDude> they tried to get me as a signer of CoC
<MarkDude> Once I pointed out I NEVER signed anything minus the ORIGIANL CoC
<MarkDude> That was dropped :)
<MarkDude> Thats why I am here
<MarkDude> They cant get me directly
<MarkDude> Looks like they are making efforts in my other project - lol
<MarkDude> <News flash>
 * MarkDude IS an a-hole. EVERYONE is shocked
<MarkDude> The next step here is to look at solution based options
<bkerensa> MarkDude: To what extent does the CoC end and a individuals private life begin?
<MarkDude> To me 
<MarkDude> NONE
<MarkDude> the orginal CoC does nothing to provate life
<MarkDude> The specifics on it now?
<MarkDude> Not sure
<MarkDude> Me GOING to UDS supposedly made it softer
<MarkDude> Even after the time was switched to the one day I let be known in public- I was NOT available
<MarkDude> They DO have a practice of using CoC to threaten to remove Membership
<MarkDude> I can offer no specifcs on this- its mostly NDA
<MarkDude> Altho - a few are pondering dropping their NDA
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-05-18
<valorie> bkerensa: around?
<valorie> I can't find your session, to link to it in my blog post
<valorie> it seems to have been replaced by another session?
<valorie> ok, found it
<valorie> published: http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-water-we-swim-in.html
<valorie> MarkDude: ^^^
